# New coyote Rig



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Here's my newest coyote rig... it will look different soon, I'm having a Duracoat job put on her soon.

Savage Model 12 Low-Profile in 22-250 with Leupold 4X14X40 VarXII




























I take it everywhere I go... and I get defensive when people with cameras eye it too long!


----------



## sixgun45 (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice gun, but in the picture with two guns on a table do know where that huge light thats mounted on one of the guns come from?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

That seen reminds me of some of the CVCA displays we use to have years back.

How long has your club been in business?

By the way, I'm always looking for predator hunting club hats and tee shirts to put in the predator hunting museum.

If you have any I'll send you a check let me know.

Thanks and Good hunting


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

That light is a Light Forces sixgun, you can pick em' up at www.tufflights.com Several folks stopped by and asked me where I got this, and where I got that... "how much would that costs" they asked. My reply was always "How much did it costs me? Or how much WOULD it costs you?" Haha ---- Don't want some guy pulling out cash to try and take home one of my setup rigs!

Danny I've been running the Indiana Predator Challenge for about four years now... this winter will be our third organized hunt. We have some shirts available in various sizes and colors, stop by www.IndianaPredatorChallenge.com and take a look. There are some various items available--- sweatshirts, teeshirts, long sleeve, gray-green-white-brown! Take a look on there and you'll find my contact information, you can write or call and we'll get you squared away.

Also... I've been out of town on an ADC trip since I posted this rifle and I tagged a nice female on Saturday night. Here are some pics, this is her first blood----- felt good!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

if you dont mined my asking how much did you pay for gun and scope


----------

